
Why no max/min function for integer in Golang - github-cat
https://www.pulltech.net/article/1559993656-Why-no-max-min-function-for-integer-in-GoLang
======
candeira
The Oracle/Java trial:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_America,_Inc._v._Google...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_America,_Inc._v._Google,_Inc).

------
surfsvammel
int min/max function is trivial, leave it to the developer. Isn’t that often
seen in Golang?

